# Colson Loopframe Question



## Boris (Dec 5, 2015)

Scrubbirims recently acquired this bike, which appears to be all original. I don't remember ever seeing a "turkey wing" chainguard on a loopframe. Does anyone else have an original loopframe Colson with this chainguard? Pictures?


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't mean to imply that I'm looking to buy a bike like this. I was just curious if there were others with this configuration.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 6, 2015)

Is that the same guard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 6, 2015)

I guess it's a little different. Yeah I can't find any in the colson book


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks, but that's not the same chainguard as on scrubbinrim's bike. His is like this, from what I can tell.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2015)

Like this one? Had an original 40's colson imperial, this pic is after I stripped some of the parts...


----------



## mike j (Dec 6, 2015)

That chainring looks like it's from a girl's bike. I don't think that the "turkey wing" from the first photo in the thread is original to the bike, neither is the paint scheme on it, IMHO.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2015)

The chainring was off a 24". I wanted an easier gear for cruising up hills. 

The bike was complete when I got it, but that picture has different parts on it while some were getting sandblasted, painted, etc.

I've had two colsons with that ribbed chainguard. One imperial and one unbadged firestone.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

mike j said:


> That chainring looks like it's from a girl's bike. I don't think that the "turkey wing" from the first photo in the thread is original to the bike, neither is the paint scheme on it, IMHO.




Yes! I'm wondering if we are looking at an original paint scheme and original parts in the first photo in this thread. Can't say with my limited experience, that I remember a paint scheme quite like it.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Like this one? Had an original 40's colson imperial, this pic is after I stripped some of the parts...








If I understand you correctly, the rack, chainguard, and fenders were added to a loopframe you already had? If so, did you have to alter the shoulders on the rack to fit the seat stays? I've found that non-loopframe Colson racks don't quite fit the loopframes.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 6, 2015)

Dave:

1)  If the Scrubbin' bike is original paint, it is the first clearly original example I have seen of the turkey wing on a loop tail.  I have seen 2 or 3 other instances, but they were repainted and I just *assumed * they were frankenbikes. :eek:

2)  If you guys are questioning the full-fender-length-dart scheme on the Scrubbin' bike; Colson *definitely* used that paint scheme on some bikes in some years.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is my nice OG  loop tail i got but without the turkey leg chainguard!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

dougfisk said:


> Dave:
> 
> 1)  If the Scrubbin' bike is original paint, it is the first clearly original example I have seen of the turkey wing on a loop tail.  I have seen 2 or 3 other instances, but they were repainted and I just *assumed * they were frankenbikes. :eek:
> 
> 2)  If you guys are questioning the full-fender-length-dart scheme on the Scrubbin' bike; Colson *definitely* used that paint scheme on some bikes in some years.




Thanks for that. I couldn't recall seeing the full fender darts before, although I probably have. If all original, this would also be the first loopframe I've seen with that chainguard, and that I do know for a fact.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 256085
> 
> If I understand you correctly, the rack, chainguard, and fenders were added to a loopframe you already had? If so, did you have to alter the shoulders on the rack to fit the seat stays? I've found that non-loopframe Colson racks don't quite fit the loopframes.




No, the bike was complete, fenders, rack, chainguard, wheels, etc. 

The original paint on the frame was covered in black housepaint, so I had that sandblasted. Seat was wasted, so the picture has some non-original parts just to make a temporary rider. 

The chainguard matched everything else, down to the rusty bolts and square nuts. 

Is the ribbed chainguard the one you're talking about?


----------



## mike j (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, the ribbed, also known as the "turkey wing" or "turkey leg?" is the one that the question is. "Did it ever come on a loop tail?". I may have not been clear in my previous post as to paint scheme on the chain guard. Didn't mean the whole bike. Here is another one (1948) with the same color combo & possibly the correct chain guard.


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

bairdco said:


> No, the bike was complete, fenders, rack, chainguard, wheels, etc.
> 
> The original paint on the frame was covered in black housepaint, so I had that sandblasted. Seat was wasted, so the picture has some non-original parts just to make a temporary rider.
> 
> ...




Yes, the ribbed chainguard on your bike is the one I was questioning. It sounds like it was original to your bike. So along with scrubbinrims (assuming it's original to his bike, and it sure looks like it is), that makes the only two looframes with this chainguard that I've ever seen. You learn something new everyday. Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 6, 2015)

My Seiberling bike came from an estate auction in PA...original Seiberling tires (in a tread I haven't seen before), cupped leather troxel (not pictured), double lens teardrop rear fender reflector, and batteries in the prewar winner dated to 1943.
It is the real deal top to bottom, but alas a basic model although with great lines and paint detail.
You've seen the long fender contrast in the Colson Vogue btw and looks particularly good with a rack obscuring it.
This bicycle is not a badged Colson, but private label with its own contracted features but should be a late '40 or early '41 in my opinion.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> You've seen the long fender contrast in the Colson Vogue btw and looks particularly good with a rack obscuring it.




Yes, you're quite right. Should have researched that before I opened my mouth. Thanks for posting additional photos of a rarely seen (at least by me) combination!


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 6, 2015)

So I had a chance to buy this restored pair, but I didn't know enough about them to know if they were correct, from what I am gathering here they were not. What do you guys think?
 Lee


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm only going to say that these are post war era '49-'53, and that the mens chainring looks like it's correct, but the woman's doesn't. Pedals no. Seats no. Lights no for mens and maybe for womans. Obviously, I'm no expert on paint, but I'm 99% sure that it's not close to being correct. I gladly invite anyone to dispute and add to my observations with more knowledge on the subject than I possess. But overall I think both are very presentable bikes as they sit, and would make a nice set for someone who isn't overly picky.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 6, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2015)

Addendum to my reply in post #20. Hanging shop lamp, no.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2015)

So, I've had two 40's colsons with the turkey leg chainguard that was original to the bikes.

A friend of mine has a girl's bike, original green paint, with the same guard. Weird,  I've seen/had more bikes with that chainguard than with the others.


----------

